# Lazarus cruft

## grant123

I have a lot of files on my system that seem to be associated with a package called lazarus but 'equery b' doesn't recognize any of them.  I haven't installed any package on this system manually so I'm not sure how this could have happened.  Do I need to use a cruft cleaner script to get rid of them?

----------

## gerard27

Try "equery d lazarus".

Gerard.

----------

## gerdesj

 *grant123 wrote:*   

> I have a lot of files on my system that seem to be associated with a package called lazarus but 'equery b' doesn't recognize any of them.  I haven't installed any package on this system manually so I'm not sure how this could have happened.  Do I need to use a cruft cleaner script to get rid of them?

 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lazarus+linux+application

```

eix lazarus

```

http://www.lazarus-ide.org/ - does this look familiar?

Try these:

```

# cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep laz

```

```

# equery d lazarus

```

Cheers

Jon

----------

## grant123

Guys, lazarus is not installed according to Gentoo, that's my whole point.  All of the lazarus files on my system don't belong to any package according to equery.

----------

